# gold decorations on glassware and porcelain



## stewart8877 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if this gold is real and how to get it off for selling? Example crystal glasses with gold rims.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 6, 2011)

It is (often) real and you can find our previous discussions regarding recovery of the gold by typing "gold glassware" in the search box in the top right corner of your window. I got 6 pages of results when I did it.

Welcome to the forum. Please read as much as you can before you ask questions. You'll find that all your questions have most likely been answered here before.

It's all here free for the taking, but you have to willing to work for it!


----------



## pinman (Jan 6, 2011)

Hcl/cl and a toothbrush in a dishpan. And of course gloves, glasses, apron etc.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

... a very good respirator with the proper filters, like 3M's 5103, 5203, 5303 is also a must. The chlorine fumes will kill you, be careful!!!

I did 14 wine cups with 22k rims a couple of weeks ago, the yield, 2g.

Check for the heavy coated ones.


----------



## pinman (Jan 6, 2011)

That's an impressive yield for glassware phil. Do you recall the surface area that was plated?


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

The strip was about 9/16th of an inch wide or better, inside & out. The area, (rim), had been sand blasted & then coated with 22k. At the base, there was also a 1/8th of an inch wide line of gold. After de-plated, they look "frosted" from the sand blasting, @ the rim.

If you check the cup @ the left, you can sort of see thru it, but not the one on the right. The lady had scrapped a nice film of gold, but because of the sand blasting, she could not scrape the rest. When I was buying some karat gold from her, she mentioned the cups & brought them over the next day, & I gave it a shot. 

Again, thanks to the experts in this great forum that have shared their wisdom & expirience with us!

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Jan 6, 2011)

That IS an impressive yield for glassware. I had no idea there was that much gold there. :shock: I have been passing it by, guess I won't anymore.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 6, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> The strip was about 9/16th of an inch wide or better, inside & out. The area, (rim), had been sand blasted & then coated with 22k. At the base, there was also a 1/8th of an inch wide line of gold. After de-plated, they look "frosted" from the sand blasting, @ the rim.
> 
> If you check the cup @ the left, you can sort of see thru it, but not the one on the right. The lady had scrapped a nice film of gold, but because of the sand blasting, she could not scrape the rest. When I was buying some karat gold from her, she mentioned the cups & brought them over the next day, & I gave it a shot.
> 
> ...



2 grams off of 3 pieces is not bad. Good job.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Claudie, be aware, not all of them are that thick or yield that much. Most of it is very, very thin. So, use good judgement. 
I'll try posting some pic's of some ceramics that look promesing... & some that don't.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 6, 2011)

> 2 grams off of 3 pieces is not bad. Good job.




I believe he said 14 cups, not three.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

No Frank, :shock: , it was from 14 cups. :lol: 

I wish it was 2g from only 3 cups. That would have been sweeter!


----------



## qst42know (Jan 6, 2011)

These used to sell pretty well with no chips or significant gold wear. 

However almost 2 grams per dozen? :shock: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Vintage-Fostoria-Goblets-Gold-Encrusted-Regent-/260708259163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb36c555b


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

I look for items that are mostly covered with gold, & also, look @ the bottom for karat, which usually is 22k, some 24k now & then.
"Chinaware" is usually too thin, but if I get them for free... :mrgreen: Some has more value bacause of their age or artist.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 6, 2011)

quest, I should have checked... but she had already scrapped 3. 

I checked the cup in the pic's & it sells between $50.00 to $70.00, if its a Copeland indeed. It has no saucer, so I can't tell for sure. 
But $135.00 for 12, wow! She had 14 & maybe, @ some time, even more. I knew she told me they where old.

We live & learn!


----------



## qst42know (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep in mind that's an asking (start) price on a current auction, you do need to find a buyer.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 6, 2011)

I see there is quite a supply of this stuff on ebay and some of it looks reasonably priced. Maybe this would be a better source of gold then some of the other items spend so much time on....


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 7, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> No Frank, :shock: , it was from 14 cups. :lol:
> 
> I wish it was 2g from only 3 cups. That would have been sweeter!



That still isn't bad.

That place is really taking shape.


----------



## fiat128 (Jan 7, 2011)

Every think to ask antique dealers for broken ones? They have zero value broken and usually go in the trash (I had an antique store for years). Even if they are just chipped that reduces the value to near zero. Sure a dealer would be happy to get anything for them in that condition.

Might be worth printing up cards for at least.


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2011)

0 degrees C is warm enough for me to get out there and try some of the things I have only read about here during the cold winter nights.
I have been collecting mostly 22k and 24k ceramic, glassware and anniversary plates from the thrifts stores this winter and I am now running it through mauriatic + Bleach. Here is a sample picture.


----------



## Claudie (Mar 26, 2011)

I did a batch of some gold plated "Halls" porcelain pieces, some gold rimmed plates & some rimmed glasses. Even with four good sized mugs that were completely gold covered, the yield was quite a bit lower than I was expecting. I ended up with .5g from the whole batch. I have several more pieces to do but was anxious to do a sample batch to see what to expect. These are worth doing, in my opinion, but not if you have to buy the dishes.

Claude


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone know from experience if the textured 22k gold ceramic pieces (such as the type of surface that looks like drips) have more gold than those with a smooth surface? It would seem logical since the ceramic surface underneath is smooth, but the glaze is much thicker where the drips are.

macfixer01


----------



## qst42know (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you certain these aren't double glazed? 

Once to produce the surface and then again to apply the color.

The pottery you are refering to is called weeping gold.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 27, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Are you certain these aren't double glazed?
> 
> Once to produce the surface and then again to apply the color.
> 
> The pottery you are refering to is called weeping gold.




Qst42know,
Hmmm I hadn't considered that, but it seems likely though now that you mention it. I guess I need to locate the box where I stuck those pieces until I got to them, and try some scraping.

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## joem (Apr 2, 2011)

joem said:


> 0 degrees C is warm enough for me to get out there and try some of the things I have only read about here during the cold winter nights.
> I have been collecting mostly 22k and 24k ceramic, glassware and anniversary plates from the thrifts stores this winter and I am now running it through mauriatic + Bleach. Here is a sample picture.



Well after 4 24k gold rimmed plates, various shelf nic nacs, and some small gold serving ware, I ended up with .25g of black powder. I knew it would not be much when as soon as I put the ceramic in the mauriatic + Bleach the gold instantly dissapeared. I cost me more to try this experiment than the gold recoved. Oh well. Live, learn, and have fun.


----------



## daiene1979 (Apr 25, 2011)

hello...i liked your post...seemed very simple, but as i am new i need a little help...i will try for the first time...i have 45 piece gold plated rims porcelain set waiting to be recycle...can you tell me how to make the solution and after the gold is dissolved how do i get the gold out of it?...i dont have much knowledge about it but i learn fast...i just need a "teacher"...


----------



## daiene1979 (Apr 25, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I did a batch of some gold plated "Halls" porcelain pieces, some gold rimmed plates & some rimmed glasses. Even with four good sized mugs that were completely gold covered, the yield was quite a bit lower than I was expecting. I ended up with .5g from the whole batch. I have several more pieces to do but was anxious to do a sample batch to see what to expect. These are worth doing, in my opinion, but not if you have to buy the dishes.
> 
> Claude


would you teach me how did you get the gold out of that?...i am new and i have 45 piece porcelain with gold plated edges...i am crazy to try it...thank you...


----------



## Claudie (Apr 26, 2011)

Gold plated glassware is a great place to start learning the refining process. You don't have all the base metals to deal with, but my advice to you is learn about the chemicals used in refining before attempting to use them. Hydrochloric acid (HCL) is one of the more commonly used chemicals. It would be a good one to start with. The MSDS is available here: http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9924285
You don't have to touch a chemical for it to cause severe damage to you or others nearby. Many have harmful vapors that can be deadly. Learn how to safely handle chemicals before you use them (sometimes after is too late). Get some chemical resistant gloves, goggles, and an apron. Everything you need to know about how to get the gold from glassware is already posted here on the forum. Do a search and I'm sure you will find it. When you do, remember, safety first, no amount of gold is worth your eyes, hands, or your health.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi daiene1979!

You'll need HCl & Clorox (bleach). You then dip the items until the gold dissolves from the ceramic. If it starts to take to long for the gold to dissolve, add a bit more bleach. After all the gold has been dissolved, heat the solution for a while, but DON'T BOIL! The heat will get rid of the bleach.
Then you will need SMB, (sodium metabisulFITE, NOT sodium meta BISUFATE).
Allow solution to cool, then add slowly the SMB & the gold will start to precipitate.
Then you will have to rinse the precipitated gold.
You have to do a search & you need to read. 

WARNING:
When you mix these 2 chemicals you produce chlorine gas, ITS DEADLY! :evil: 
I echo what Claude recommended, "READ, READ, READ". Get the protective gear. Don't do this until you do the research; you'll live longer!

Take care!

Phil


----------



## daiene1979 (Apr 26, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Gold plated glassware is a great place to start learning the refining process. You don't have all the base metals to deal with, but my advice to you is learn about the chemicals used in refining before attempting to use them. Hydrochloric acid (HCL) is one of the more commonly used chemicals. It would be a good one to start with. The MSDS is available here: http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9924285
> You don't have to touch a chemical for it to cause severe damage to you or others nearby. Many have harmful vapors that can be deadly. Learn how to safely handle chemicals before you use them (sometimes after is too late). Get some chemical resistant gloves, goggles, and an apron. Everything you need to know about how to get the gold from glassware is already posted here on the forum. Do a search and I'm sure you will find it. When you do, remember, safety first, no amount of gold is worth your eyes, hands, or your health.




I will follow that!!!...thanx


----------



## daiene1979 (Apr 26, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Hi daiene1979!
> 
> You'll need HCl & Clorox (bleach). You then dip the items until the gold dissolves from the ceramic. If it starts to take to long for the gold to dissolve, add a bit more bleach. After all the gold has been dissolved, heat the solution for a while, but DON'T BOIL! The heat will get rid of the bleach.
> Then you will need SMB, (sodium metabisulFITE, NOT sodium meta BISUFATE).
> ...



That was 100% clear!...i already have protective gear...i will by the chemicals and read until i feel confident...i will post pic. and details later...thank you for your time...it helped a lot!!!! 8)


----------



## Claudie (Apr 26, 2011)

A quick note about the Clorox Bleach. Don't get the anti-splash or the scented kind, just get plain Clorox. :|


----------



## daiene1979 (Apr 27, 2011)

Claudie said:


> A quick note about the Clorox Bleach. Don't get the anti-splash or the scented kind, just get plain Clorox. :|




10/4


----------

